
Ruby Procs And Lambdas (And The Difference Between Them) - samratjp
http://www.skorks.com/2010/05/ruby-procs-and-lambdas-and-the-difference-between-them/
======
jfb
This is the sort of thing about Ruby that drives me bonkers.

